
Which jobs could a 100-year-old do? - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34465190
======
Tepix
The obvious answer would be non-physical jobs. Administrating obscure obsolete
boxes running ancient Linux kernels such as v4.3 perhaps? :-) Who will still
know these systems by heart 20 years from now?

